# Monsooned Malabar Hit...Reviews



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is the place for all your comments on these sample beans sent out today.

Should be good to use after this coming weekend.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks arrived today a very generous 260g sample.

  

  

Beans appear nicely produced and confirm a dark mahogany roast with visible oils.

Look forward to starting these after 10 days resting.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Couldn't resist them any longer so made myself a morning flat white. The beans are really lovely and shiny. Gorgeous pour like thick gloopy treacle. 19g in , 32g out in 30 seconds. Taste wasn't as strong as I was expecting but really nice. To be fair I probably drowned it with a bit to much milk. I'm really looking forward to tomorrows cup.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well tomorrows here so I made myself another Malabar Hit.

Mmmm... I'm really liking this bean, its got a very thick, rich taste like plain chocolate has. I'm getting a little acidic after taste , not too unpleasant but maybe that will calm down after a few more days.

I'm having to grind courser than my other beans and giving it a hard tamp but its still overfilling the basket somewhat at 19g (VST 18g basket) so maybe I need down dose next time.









I even managed to get the milk right and did some latte art... ok it looks like a four old's piece of art and looks more like a Christmas tree than a leaf but it made me smile







Don't tell the wife I didn't use a saucer!









I'm definitely going to order some more.. well done Coffee Compass, and thanks to Ron for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Showtime is approaching, rest time for these beans is nigh.

As espresso using 18 grams in & extracting 24 grams out in 28 seconds including 3 secs pre-infusion at 93C. Needs a slightly coarser grind than the Jampit.

Possibly try that for starters.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

So you're saying we should aim to under extract it (i.e. 1.4 rather than 1.6 ratio) ?

I tried 18g this morning instead of 19g but still found the basket was a bit full for my ISOMAC tea. I think I may try 17g tomorrow and grind slightly finer.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Had a bit of tinkering this morning with interesting results.

I had just finished running Rave's Italian Job through the SJ so I thought I'd leave the grind setting and see what happens, although expecting trouble as the MalHit is a lot darker than ItJob.

This was just treacle so loosened up the grind.

Next was 17.5g in, 28g out in 30s. Very dark, molases, spices, a bit of smoke, very much how I imagine continental espresso to be.

So loosened up the grind a touch then:

17.5g in 30g out in 20s. A lot sweeter, nuttier, still balanced but a very different beast. Only moved the grind setting two little Mazzer notches and it extracted much faster.

Also I found the grinds were spraying everywhere out of the doser. Looked like static cling to the outlet. Never had that before with ItJob.

Will try in a minute and just tighten the grind by a whimsy and see if I can split the difference.

Think I've got it now.

17.5g in, 29g out in 29 seconds. Roasted nuts, a touch of sweetness, but still quite roasted.

I would say it has more character than ItJob, but surprisingly, I have just topped a double shot with cappuccino milk and it is completely drowned out. Either than or my palette is exhausted.

Will test it on the GLW when she gets back tonight.

Thanks for this Ron. A really interesting coffee.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm almost done with my Coffee Compass Rwandan so will be moving onto this next, most likely after changing the burrs on my RR55 finally, I'll report back then.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do we have any additional info on this blend i.e. What other beans are used (other than MM) and proportions?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Its now up on Compass Coffee Website.

Lists components & cupping details. - £8.50 per 500 grams.

Remember the discount!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Its now up on Compass Coffee Website.
> 
> Lists components & cupping details. - £8.50 per 500 grams.
> 
> Remember the discount!


Thanks Ron will take a look.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Its now up on Compass Coffee Website.
> 
> Lists components & cupping details. - £8.50 per 500 grams.
> 
> Remember the discount!


I noticed it up on the website last night and was going to order some more... glad I didn't now !

What discount ?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I'm almost done with my Coffee Compass Rwandan so will be moving onto this next, most likely after changing the burrs on my RR55 finally, I'll report back then.


I changed mine last night







Those new burrs certainly feel sharper than the blunts on we put in.

Haven't actually ground anything through them yet though... big question is "will the static be any better or worse"?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I ordered some last night, but I didn't know anything about a discount!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I generally go for a medium dark roast but am really enjoying this darker mahogany roasted blend.

16g in 30g out in 30s @ 94deg Sweet dark chocolate /almonds. Great mouthfeel and texture. Punches through milk in a flat white.

This blend also works really well brewed via Aero Press. Sweet, bold yet very well balanced.

Look forward to the rest of the pack


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

GS11 said:


> 16g in 30g out in 30s @ 94deg Sweet dark chocolate /almonds. Great mouthfeel and texture.


Will give that a go. Certainly I found the longer the shot the more sweetness comes through.

TGLW said it made the best latte yet, but I am struggling a bit with consistency and finding a bit of an acidic aftertaste. Still a complex bean/roast so I think I will go back to Italian Job for a while until I get to know my new grinder better.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

...no one seems to be speaking to me, so I'll answer my own question. After spending an hour trawling and searching the forum I eventually stumbled across the discount code.

500g's of Malabar Hit ordered


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> ...no one seems to be speaking to me, so I'll answer my own question. After spending an hour trawling and searching the forum I eventually stumbled across the discount code
> 
> 500g's of Malabar Hit ordered


Hello Marcus


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry Marcus - missed your post.

We do love you:angel:


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

can one of the mods now remove that from google searchable view? as I imagine Coffee Compass getting mightily pissed off if that code gets into the wild


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohhhh.. thanks guys, I feel all loved up again... or maybe that's just the caffeine kicking in









Sorry for posting the discount code publicly I didn't know it was supposed to be a secret from Mr Google... Doh ! Thanks Ron and Charlie for jumping on it so quickly and removing it from my post.

Is there not a list of the advertisers/supporters and their discounts codes somewhere in a non search engine searchable sub section of the forum ? As I say I did mange to find it by searching the entire forum for "discount" but had to wade through loads of posts until I eventually stumbled across it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you are a member of DSOL we publish discounts in the Group discussions accessed only by DSOL Members.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

DSOL was fully subscribed by the time I found out about it otherwise I would have joined


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee Compass Malabar Hit Mahogany Roast: - too dark for my taste - too overpowering.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I opened my bag of this , this morning. Guessed a grind setting and it was spot on, took a couple of shots to adjust the timer to get the dose right. It certainly punches through milk, it gave me a lovely lingering spicy chocolate sort of taste a lot like Green and Blacks Maya Gold chocolate bars without the orange, I didn't get round to trying it as an espresso yet today.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nine of you received these but we've only heard from a couple.

Because its so dark I really enjoyed these Beans. Bittersweet Belgium dark chocolate with a hint of spice & a curl of citrus on the end.

Great mouthfeel with milk & the taste lasts a long time.

Just about to order some more.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mines still sealed up Ron. Should start on these tomorrow (I'm looking forward to it!)

I'll post some feedback once I've got it dialed and dosed in. Any suggestions on dose?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I started at 20 grms then dropped to 18 for extra sweetness


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I sytarted on this this morning. took a little dialling in as I had it to fine initially, using the k8. After a couple of practice runs, I took a 43 second shot which actually tasted really nice. It is dark and oily as a bean and not a million miles away in taste for me from the Jampit offering. i loosened off a bit and pulled a 35 second shot which I am drinking as a cortado and it cuts through milk wonderfully.


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

I am really enjoying this bean. It looks fantastic pouring through the naked portafilter - really thick and caramelly.

One problem I am having though is that it is clogging up the Elvinator on my Mazzer Mini chute. Didn't have this with my previous been which was not so darkly roasted. It seems to clump a lot easier as though it is more oily?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I was having the same problem but was told to add a drop or two of water, no more than that as if it's too wet, won't grind.

I run run the tap and put my finger under and flick a drop or two in the cup I weigh my beans in.


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice one - will give it a go and report back!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The old RDT technique.


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

It's a miracle! Worked a charm - thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted, cos when they are good, they are really good. Mmmmmmm


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think this is all the proof we need to demonstrate some beans are more prone to static than others.

I've been trying a small sample of straight Monsoon Malabar from Richard at Cofee Compass and whilst they are lovely (more on this in a later post I will be doing) the static in the grind is astonishing. I've not had any static really with any other beans in my Major but there grinds are flying around out of the (shonzzered) doser and sticking to every surface of the grinder and shnozz they can find.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I was having the same problem with 2 different batches of MM, they are wonderful, only when dropped with water, if I forget, the cleaning up process takes the shine off!!!!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I've had no problem with static with them using my humble Gaggia MDF grinder... which is strange as its entirely plastic. What strange and mysterious thing this coffee hobby is.


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

It is maybe something do to with the roasting technique / equipment at Coffee Compass? These are the first beans I have tried from them but have had four from Rave and a couple from other sources through my Mini and have never had static like this.

I have installed clean sweep sweepers and an Elvinator that I made from thin plastic sheet which probably doesnt help the static situation though.

I assume the bit of added water allows the static charge from the beans to conduct more easily into the metal body (and therefore earth) of the grinder?


----------

